# Untitled book - need opinions/advice...



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

A big fluffy, yellow dog bounded towards her as Jordan walked up the gravel road that led to the barn and then her house. She stopped in her tracks. She wasn’t afraid of dogs but she didn’t trust strange animals either. This dog however wagged it’s tail excitedly and was carrying a green Frisbee. He had one ear that flopped forward while the other stood straight. She knelt down to pet the dog. She fondled his ears and took the tag from his collar. DISPATCH. Was all it said. The dog placed the slightly chewed Frisbee in her lap. She tossed it towards the house and clapped when he leaped to catch it in mid air. 
“I see you’ve met Dispatch.” Allison Harway called from the entrance of the barn. She stood with a pitchfork in her hand. 
Jordan grinned at the sight of her best friend. She wore a pair of oversized overalls, most likely to protect her pale freckle covered knees from burning. She had her unruly red curls pulled back with a piece of bailing twine and she had a bit too much sunscreen on her nose.
“Did you trade Riley for a dog?” She asked, referring to Allies husband of two-years. He was a very well known lawyer, who worked just a little to hard and loved his wife dearly. 
“If I did that, I couldn’t afford to work here now could I?” She asked as she tossed the Frisbee for Dispatch. “He just showed up about a half an hour ago, You’d think if the owner was going to spend the money to have his name engraved on a tag, they’d at least add a phone number.”
Jordan laughed. Allison was the reason she owned this place. She had given her the down payment and helped pay the first few months mortgage, under the condition that she could quit her job as an accountant and be a full partner. Jordan had gladly agreed, noting that she would save a lot of money by not hiring a private accountant.
She grabbed a pair of sweat pants from the wooden locker area and slipped them over her tennis shoes. 
“I saw the most amazing man today.” She grabbed a pitchfork and began to clean a large stall. “His eyes were so wonderful. The prettiest shade of brown I’ve ever seen, almost black.” She added filling a wheel barrel with manure. 
Allison untangled a hose and stretched it across the aisle as she went from stall to stall filling water buckets.
“You actually thought some guy was worth looking at? Who is he? What does he do?” She replied yanking on the hose. It was stuck under the wheelbarrow. 
Jordan laughed. What did he do? Who was he?
“I don’t know, His name is probably something really normal like… Bob or Joe and I’ll bet he works at some construction sight, lifting heavy boards all day. I’m sure I’d have noticed him before if he was from around here.” She sighed wistfully and continued to clean stalls, Ally laughed as she rolled up the hose.
“Construction worker, eh? Does he have a nice dark tan and great big muscles, ooh, I bet he’s got a tight little butt. Why didn’t you talk to him Jordo?” Her light brown eyes sparkled as she tried to picture a man in tight blue jeans and a cut off flannel wearing a hard hat and holding a sledgehammer with sweat glistening all over his body.
“I did talk to him.” Jordan grinned, mischievously. It wouldn’t hurt to let Ally get just a little bit curious. She was always so easily excited.
“You did!” She squealed. “Ha! Maybe now I won’t have to worry about you growing old and grumpy from lack of sex.” She raised her eyebrows up and down. 
Jordan shook her head. Allison had been trying to marry her best friend off since they were twelve years old. She was forever introducing her to eligible bachelors and begging her to date them. The problem was Jordan didn’t want simple companionship, she wanted that old-time kind of romance, the kind of love that songwriters wrote about. How often did that come along?
“I talked to him but I didn’t get his name or occupation. I don’t even know where he’s from.” She had to burst the bubble before it blew away.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Are you planning on publishing this?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd like to... someday...


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! I loved that! Great job! How about...

A Song Writers Romance

What do you think?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...i like that...


----------

